# Album covers re-worked



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Hopefully this hasn't been posted before.

http://thekittencovers.tumblr.com/archive

A sample:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Better than the original, if you ask me - the Nickster might be missing but at least we are spared Mick Fleetwood in tights.


----------

